# how can I "undo" kill_initrd?



## vonburkleo (Feb 15, 2003)

About 3 1/2 years ago I upgraded my DirecTivo Sony Sat T-60 with a second hard drive, an ethernet card and did some very "light" hacks. Using MFStools, I executed the kill_initrd so that Tinvo updates would not override my hacks...now my software is pretty old and I'd like to "undo" kill_initrd so that I can update to the latest OS. 

How do I do it?

Thanks in advance!

C


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't have to, just set the upgrade_software bootparm to true.


----------

